# Mud Boggers -- got some of your own to share?



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

oh man, i wish i had my camera with me yesterday! I gave Toby a bath and then walked him up and down this dirt path in the farm across the road. Well, I was walking and felt resistance on the lead line, turned around to see him on the ground rolling behind me!!!!
He went from glistening white to mud bog brown. He even had little pebbles stuck to him.

*cry*


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

This was the clean side  see her butt? that was what the whooole of the other side looked like :shock:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

The piccie I wanted isnt on my nerdstick but these ones will do....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's Miss Style, she's girlie even when she's dirty!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

squeeeee Farmpony, you're girl is adorable!

I have no dirty pictures of Sonny....but I need to get some


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Moomoo and Kiki -- I'm soooo glad I don't have a white horse! They look like crap!!:lol::lol:

Farmpony -- ummm... did you post the wrong photo? Where's the filth?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to get some good ones tonight... it's been raining for 2 days!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

northernmama said:


> Moomoo and Kiki -- I'm soooo glad I don't have a white horse! They look like crap!!:lol::lol:
> 
> Farmpony -- ummm... did you post the wrong photo? Where's the filth?


Yeah, lol its soo much fun going up to the yard to see that misty has a stablestain on her face before a show :roll:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I know!! White horses sound good on paper but not on mud and just try keeping her out of the filth!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yeah . . . take a look at my pony . . . hes a dirty pony :lol:





the rolling . . .










the shaking . . .










yeah he still shaking . . .










the result . . .


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Hunter! Not at his worst though.. I've lost my good pictures!  Sad!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey some good ones! I love the second shaking photo, Amanda! And Hunter seems to have lost some of his white spots! Love them all!


----------



## Silje (Nov 11, 2008)

Lino sure is a mud loving pony..

How to do it:

First you have to run around in a swamplike field









Then lokate the mud and get down and dirty









Result- Dirty, but very happy pony


















Ohh, yes. The spring and fall can be a nigthmare for horse owners...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute Silje! I love your horse! Looks like he is having a lot of fun.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

They are both supposed to be grey...almost white horses. Not one lick of that grime is coat color!!!
(Btw...I was out there taking the halters off. It wasn't supposed to rain that night.)


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are my Messy Mud Boggers


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok... I feel very free because I don't own a white, grey or spotted horse! Whew!


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

It rained last night, they stayed in and went out this morning. This evening Callie was the only one who came back in covered in crusty mud Lol.


----------



## franki503 (Jul 29, 2008)

they love the mud. I can't get my photos to load.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, I can beat you all!

There's one of them clean . . .then it gets a bit um muddy . . .


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol refused to pose but I go Beauty....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, dirty ******s! :lol: They are all soo cute.  Eh, I don't have any mud piccies, but I'm sure I will sooner or later, as it rained a bit this week! :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Those are some dirty horses!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow... I think Crackrider wins!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Hey some good ones! I love the second shaking photo, Amanda! And Hunter seems to have lost some of his white spots! Love them all!










. . . yeah . . . look at that detail . . . i love my camera to bits . . . i have a somewhat profesional equine photography buisness . . . so i have a Cannon Rebel xti


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my turn! my turn!

Gem today


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't have any muddy pickers but i think Crack rider def wins! Impressive stuff lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me how filthy they get  

Here are some of my dirty horse photos:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, why can't I see appylover and cheyaut's images?


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG! CheyAut, your Palomino Paint looks soooo much like my first horse I'm amazing. I don't have a picture of her muddy or in her winter coat. and her mane is braided so you can't see that she also has a curly mane but your horse really reminds me of her. Sorry to bardge in with this but I couldn't help but comment.

Here is a pic of her.









her other side. she was really dark that summer. She is normally lighter and looks just like your horse in the winter.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She's beautiful!  Calista gets darker in the summer, too


----------

